# Wooster, OH - 2010 Yale GLC80



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

2010 Yale GLC80 forklift.

Starts/runs great, no leaks drips etc. LP powered V6 4.3L GM engine, fingertip controls. 4 stage 294" mast, side shift, 60" forks. Solid mark free tires. As far as I can tell, paint is original, and in very good shape.

Needs nothing, ready to work. $15000.00

330.201.7701


----------

